# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Precious stones and Katana

## Dwight Pilkilton

I am making a new Tsuka for a young women that has been studying Martial Arts with me for 16 years. I have watched her grow up from 11 years old until young womanhood and now she is going to get married in the fall to a nice minister and I hope a happy life. That being said she has a Practical Katana for Iai use. I am going to shorten the blade a little and build a new Tsuka, none of that is relevant to this forum I know but this is. I also do a little stone polishing and was curious if there was ever the case where a semi precious or precious stone was imbedded in the Tsuba ?? I have a few small Ruby that would look nice in the new Tsuba I have for her...nothing gaudy, just a couple of  1/4 centimeter rubies in the Tsuba. Any suggestions or views or discussion would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You
Dwight Pilkilton

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by Dwight Pilkilton_ 
> *I am making a new Tsuka for a young women that has been studying Martial Arts with me for 16 years. I have watched her grow up from 11 years old until young womanhood and now she is going to get married in the fall to a nice minister and I hope a happy life. That being said she has a Practical Katana for Iai use. I am going to shorten the blade a little and build a new Tsuka, none of that is relevant to this forum I know but this is. I also do a little stone polishing and was curious if there was ever the case where a semi precious or precious stone was imbedded in the Tsuba ?? I have a few small Ruby that would look nice in the new Tsuba I have for her...nothing gaudy, just a couple of  1/4 centimeter rubies in the Tsuba. Any suggestions or views or discussion would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank You
> Dwight Pilkilton*


So far I havn't seen any evidence of faceted stones, but I think I have seen some soft stone inlays and Cabs mostly in F/K , but I can't find the pics of the Two Tsuba I have seen with stone work. I have Set a diamond in a Tsuba to represent a star.  I think that if done tastefuly The Rubies will look great. 2.5s are pretty small and should not be overbearing (like a 50 carat Amethyst  :Smilie: ) (Jewelers humor :Smilie: )

----------

